# Team Franganistan tackle Port Phillip pinkies again 10/09/06



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Tackled the Mt Eliza snob pinkies again and had another great session with plenty returned to meet up with Poddy another day and some kept for dinner.

The Berkley minnows are still on fire and the sandworms produced some bigger fish this time too. I know everyone that uses them cuts them in half but I've found larger pinkies move on them quicker if they are whole. I just leave the rod in the holder and let them take their time untill the bait is swallowed and the drag on my reel is screaming.

There is still lots of bait in the water and plenty of gannets eating them. As soon as the clouds of whitebait show up the fish go off the bite. The wind has now clocked North so we're going back to sleeping in again for a while.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Another fine effort Scott. How did the BIL go?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Peril

Sorry, I'm a little slow. BIL???


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Brother In Law


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Chris is going fine. His first yak fish was Saturday am and he's pulling pinkies too. He's getting the hang of twitching the SPs just the right way, all we need do is update his gear a little.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Another fine Frankstonian effort Scott  Those Mt Eliza snob pinkies are apparently a difficult fish to HB catch, but more than out taste those rubbery Ricketts Point ones tenfold from what I've heard :wink: How are ya cookin em up:?: A southern PPB Mango tour is on the cards I thinking....:idea:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, nice thumbs up from Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice result Scott, is Chris' yak an Outback?, and conditions looked ideal going by the pics.

Also notice you use the Dunlop thong and that is probably a major contributor in performance on the water :lol:

Check PMs


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Poddy, I just crumb the fillets and pan fry. My team isnt very adventurous but its hard to beat em cooked like that anyway. I'm keen to catch up with you Northern Mangos. Stay posted.

Richo, you cant beat a double plugger for beach and urban performance. You can pad your roof racks with them in an emergency and also silence a keeper with a quick sideways strike.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Gatesy

I cast the SPs out in front of the bow as far as possible and let the drift of the yak pull em round in an arc. If the jig weight is just right and the weed light then they just bounce over the rubble on their own and rarely snag if you park the rod.

If the rod is in my hands then I just bounce the SP up and let it go back down untill the drift of the yak tightens up on it again. I only retrieve it to check for weed or send it out in another arc. We are only fishing in 4m and I prefer not to drift over the reef where my SP will be in a couple more minutes.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice one again Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice catch of Snaps there mate.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Putting paid to pinkies with Dunlop thongs....you'd not be a bloke to cheat on at cards if ya was ever wearing Volley's to the table


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hey Scott,
Well done on the catch.
Just wondering how you put a whole Berkley sandworm on the hook?
Do you thread it through several times or just once and leave a long tail at the end??


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi John

Just once and leave a log dangly enticing tail. When I used to pump sandworms as a kid they would often curl up like a corkscrew on the bottom and roll along in the current. I'm looking for the same action.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Scott - Noel told me you were starting to get some success - well done. Hopefully I'll get too in the near future.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

David

I'll be at the car park below Toorak Girls Sat 5:30am. Join in. You've got my mobile, or its on the Hobie website.

Cheers

Scott


----------

